# Aw Chassis Tuning



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

For the most part , I am just getting back into slots after a 4 year lay off of slot cars, and I am having a blast with these aw xtraction cars. But while doing timing laps last night, the car kept jumping out of the slot on the straights. Thats when I realized they have a lot of play on the front axle. What is the fix for this, and please be specific on exactly what to use and where to get it. No hobby shop here so I would have to order everything on line. 
I have also seen somewhere on here someone going to home depot and getting o rings for different cars, as front tires , my question is what size ?
Thanks for your help, Russell


----------



## slotcarcrz (Dec 16, 2005)

JW has a kit that will fix all the wheel problems.

here's the link http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/JW.HTM

check out his C01 wheel kit


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

What you can do is to replace that front axle with a Thunderjet/TO front axle. Since it is thicker and will fill the axle hole, your rims won't fit. If you are good at drilling/reaming you can just widen the holes on your fron rims. But if you feel unsure about that, you could get a pair of rear rims, take one of them and ream it with a rear axle (this will make your 'new' front axle independant) just enough to spin freely on that axle, and reassemble your front end.

Some folks prefer to epoxy the axle holes on the chassis to better fit the axle.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The JL Fast and Furious XTraction release have a better fit on the front axle. Most slotters can't stand the bodies and they can usually be had cheap on eBay.

The deslotting on the straight can be caused by the tires rubbing the underside of the body. Using and o-ring (or just narrower) front tire can usually provide enough clearance to solve the problem. This was an issue with the AW Ford GT I purchased.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Deslotting can also be caused by excess tension in the pickup shoe springs and by the front tires/wheels be out of round. Check that the pickup shoes are not holding the front tires off the track. Check the front tires for the wobblies. The newer AW X-Traction and Tuffones that have the wider fronts (the medium wide - not the sets that used rear tires up front) don't seem to have much problem out of the box.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

if its tomy track check the joints are not sticking up. I just use a screwdriver and push them down to adjust the high ones


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I did the o ring fronts and that has helped a lot. I will probably try the epoxy as well, I just have not had time yet. That JW kit is nice, but I just hate spending that much more on a car for home use.
Russell


----------

